
Show HN: Tardoria the 2D Space Shooter Game - mustafaneguib
http://www.tardoriathegame.com/
======
mustafaneguib
Hey guys, i launched my game as a public beta yesterday. At the moment it is
available on Android, and i have planned an iOS version as well. I built this
game using Unity game engine, and have spent close to a year.

Originally i had developed the game in Andengine game engine for Android, and
when i found Unity i redid the game in it and have not looked back since.

I have also drawn the art myself for this game, and i have used pixel art
mostly.

Please do help me make Tardoria better, and achieve its potential. The trailer
and google play link are on the website which i have linked in the title
earlier.

looking forward to receive healthy feedback from you here.

